
14 year old live coding in Swift for 100 hours - santigracia
https://www.livecoding.tv/kreskow/
======
up-n-atom
I can't say I understand this live coding craze , but it's always nice to see
someone enjoy their passions.

Only advice I wish someone told me at that age would be the importance of
ergonomics because by my early 20's I was experiencing the effects of RSI.
After college I had to take a 1 year sobatical to recover. It took nearly a
decade to subside by changing every aspect of my working environment and
abiding to a strict physical regimen.

I lost myself in the code through long hours and I hope this youngster can
avoid what I've experienced and I'm certain live coding for hours on end is
not the best approach. The old adage 'No pain, no gain' should not apply.

------
roflchoppa
wanted to check out the videos..... But i told myself i wont use
livecodeing.tv after the incident last year with all the harassment.

kid if you read this, hop into twitch #programming, ill see you there! :D

